# CC & CCC bookings on line - poor service



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

We've finally got some dates for getting away in late summer, so I tried yesterday afternoon to do some comparisons; I put our dates in for the main ferries and the Tunnel directly and also with both the Caravan Club and Camping & Caravanning Club. The CC site didin't seem to want to go past 4th September - I put in 16th, and it came back every option with 4th September  . On the C & CC site, I couldn't get past putting our personal / vehicle details, the message saying check your details (nothing wrong). This was still the case just now - the guy at the call centre says it may be overloaded.
Using the direct approach, Seafrance (with the MHF discount code) are the best for the dates / times I want - out 28/8/08 at approx 18:00, back on 16/9/08 at approx 10:00 - £74.24 (actually out at 19:00, bak at 12:30), with P&O at £112.50 and Tunnel at £134.00. I called CCC just now and they can't meet the Sea France rate, P&O is £100.50, and Tunnel is £119.25.

Good to see that the MHF discount is still worth it on SF.

We fancy the tunnel - less hassle & can stay in the van & have something to eat & drink, so will probably go with that. We can get our heads down in Calais, and be off to wherever we decide to go early next morning. Of course things may be different for others wanting to travel at other times (or even booking later!), but it seem that the clubs can't keep their on line booking systems working properly.


----------

